# RY vs. RCI.B vs. COS



## Bonzo86 (Mar 7, 2012)

I plan to add all three to my portfolio eventually. All pay a nice dividend. I think COS is cheap right now...RY is a little expensive...and Rogers' numbers weren't too good.

What do you guys and gals think? Taking current price, dividend and growth into consideration, which is the best one to buy NOW?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Ry, they have raised dividend two years now, they are going to make a lot of money on their wealth management and seem to be on track after selling their losing US arm. 

With the housing market going forward, not sure what risk that will put on the banks but they are protected with CMHC from the worst borrowers anyway. 

Roger's I've lost confidence in after latest quarter. Globe and Mail has two pages on them now saying their revenue and profit will lower due to competition. They are now looking at alternative revenue sorces that do not include cell phone, internet and cable TV. Sounds kind of odd because that's really what thier business is about, but I guess times are changing and if they don't adapt to change, they will be left behind by the competitors. 

COS is oil sands and they don't seem to be getting price reflected in the stock, (ie should be much higher) oil sands have high costs going forward, bad press etc. Much better choice SU over COS. A lot of people bullish on SU but stock price is now showing, they report soon and expected to blow the doors off and raise dividend 20-30%.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I think since Rogers had a poor quarter & the Globe are publishing that its all over for them it might be the best buy of the 3. Theres nothing wrong with buying all 3 though.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Admit it's a bit overblown on Rogers (hey G&M sells newspapers) but there is a legit concern going forward. All they need to do is just lower price, geeze my cable tv went up some 7% which made me upset and I started thinking about Netflix and over the air antenna.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

Jungle said:


> Ry, they have raised dividend two years now, they are going to make a lot of money on their wealth management and seem to be on track after selling their losing US arm.
> 
> With the housing market going forward, not sure what risk that will put on the banks but they are protected with CMHC from the worst borrowers anyway.
> 
> ...


you've lost confidence but big boys that matter didn't, it only lost $2-3 after the report which is nothing... i own cos around 19 when it dipped (will add more if it goes lower) and rci I added recently around 36.8 and will add more if it'll loose another 2-3$ on a way down... and i regret selling RY, had good amount around $45 when it dipped and sold around $52 :/ but can't complain that's the way it goes, I would not add RY right now it's a bit too high...


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

You should do fine with any of them but I prefer SU over COS myself. Do you need the dividend for income purposes or do you just think it is a better company with a brighter future?


----------



## Bonzo86 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. My biggest holding is actually Suncor. Truth be told, I like Oil stocks too much. My portfolio is pretty balaced but missing a bank and a telecom. I hate sitting on cash and part of me says it would probably be smartest to better balance myself with RY or RCI.B. On the other hand, COS looks great on paper with a nice dividend and I think it can jump up a lot. Another option is to buy even more SU but then I am putting a lot of eggs in one basket.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I know this was not suggested but CM might be better from a valuation point, honestly it has p/e low 10s, profit is increasing and they could even raise dividend in the fall, they did one already which is great. 

A lot of people hate CM but really this stock is looking pretty dam cheap, dividend is a nice 4.8% right now.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

CBC's broadcast license with the NHL expires in 2014. BCE and RCI have controlling stake in MLSE and will forcefully shutdown Hockey Night In Canada: http://business.financialpost.com/2012/04/20/cbc-vows-to-keep-nhl-broadcast-rights-from-bell-rogers/

TV subs are only really necessary for live sports and some specialty/non-english language content.

There's not much playing over-the-air. I'ma just keep fillin' up muh drives. It's been a couple years since I've seen ads or an FBI warning, cut it out cause that stuff is mad boring.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

COS boosting its dividend by 17 per cent after reporting a first-quarter profit of $321-million and beating expectations. Maybe I'll grab few more shares tomorrow, my average is around 19 but I think it has potential


----------



## Bonzo86 (Mar 7, 2012)

I might join you blin10.


----------



## Bonzo86 (Mar 7, 2012)

Did you end up buying more COS? I didn't but it finished the day up 5.5%.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

Bonzo86 said:


> Did you end up buying more COS? I didn't but it finished the day up 5.5%.


same, didn't buy, I own 300 already at 19 so didn't pull the trigger... interesting read btw http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/05/01/us-economy-bankofcanada-idUSBRE83G0RJ20120501


----------



## Bonzo86 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think I missed my chance on COS. I ended up adding RCI.B. I think Rogers will be fine and may end up being the innovators.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

COS p/e in the 9s, oil is sliding down now we might catch this in the 19s again. I will add to my position then as well Suncor should be cheap.


----------



## arc (May 19, 2012)

I recall reading that RY has the most exposure to european debt and is quite risky to buy right now.


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

arc said:


> I recall reading that RY has the most exposure to european debt and is quite risky to buy right now.



Perfect time to buy, when others won't


----------

